

Color Founder Bill Nguyen Explains Why You're All Wrong - gatsby
http://www.businessinsider.com/exclusive-bill-nguyen-qa-2011-3?op=1

======
MaysonL
I can see real-time news being an interesting application.

On the other hand, cops and stalkers may also find it useful...

